# Getting your boyfriend to like rats?



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

My boyfriend hates rats. Even though he's seen the tricks I've taught them, them cuddling to me, and seen them clean themselves and want baths. He thinks there dirty and stupid. Ive tried convincing him on how great they are but it just never works. Know anyway of persuasion I'm missing? He says if we live together I'll have to get turtles instead. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Get rid of him!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

No offense, but Crezzard is a bit right. If he is saying things like this, you probably won't get along living together. I know from experience.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Ehhh it's impossible. My husband doesn't like them, but he will tolerate them for us as long as we don't bring them around him. Tell him to be respectful because you don't like everything he does but you aren't rude about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Recently, I've learnt that men who like animals are quite rare. Most of the time, you'll have to settle for men who tolerate animals. My ex hated animals and would only let me have a turtle. He's never had a pet in his life, whereas I've always had pets. He wouldn't even TRY to change for me. The best you're going to have to hope for for a guy who flat out doesn't like your rats is for him to love you enough to let you love them. Don't let him insult them when you know he's wrong and ignorant. That's just bad grounds for a relationship :/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

I think that he should respect the fact that you have rats or you need to get rid of him. I'm in the same situation kind of my step mom hates that I have a rat and thinks she's dirty and gross etc. But she allows me to have Alice as long as she isn't in her space. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

My boyfriend always said he can't stand rats and that they gross him out. When we moved out together he said he was never going to live in the same house as a rat. Somehow I convinced him to let me get two lilttle boys (I bought him kingdom hearts and let him get the iphone 5s). At first he was wary of them but now he lets them lick his fingers and he even says their cute. 

Now you could always try bribery, though thats not the most moral way to go. Or just tell him the honest truth. These rats mean a lot to you and if he can't handle that he needs to reevaluate himself. It takes two to make a relationship.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

That's pretty unfair that he won't allow you to have rats when you live together. I don't think he has to like them, but he should at least respect that you care for them. I'm not going to say you should break up over this, but since he won't open up to them, you might want to argue that rats don't take up that much space and he will barely notice them when you live together (so long as you clean the cage often).


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you've tried talking to him, and he refuses to understand, you have to understand. He's closed communication on the issue and he is being rude to your likes. That's a bad sign.

I couldn't live with one of my exes because he hated my dog and birds. He said the only worthwhile dogs are big ones and says birds are useless if they don't sing or talk.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I agree with ^^ 
He doesn't have to like them, just accept them and he loves you he'll understand that you love them


----------



## Sylver (Sep 5, 2013)

If he thinks rats are dirty and gross, how's he going to behave when kids are in the picture? 

Red flags galore!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

My boyfriend loves the rats he kisses and cuddles them. When he's asleep having a lie in I put a couple of rats in bed with him and he never complains. I don't trust people who don't like animals... They're just weirdos 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

My boyfriend is the one who buys me my rats  he lets them lick his eye balls get in his nose and lets them get the food out of his teeth lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

My bf actually the one that introduced me to rats he loves pretty much any animals even though he makes fun of my dogs waddle. 
I also don't like people who don't like a certain animal I have. Makes me think they'll harm them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I've never owned turtles but don't they get stinky really quick if you don't stay on top of their water? My friend has turtles and they were fun but they get stinky quick. Also they pee in their own pool...how are rats dirty compared to that? 

If they are important to you he should come around or tolerate it, as long as your fair and take full responsibility for the fuzzies. Once my and my BF got into a routine with the rats every morning they have become a staple part of the day and I know he would be sad without them now.

Best of luck


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Mball77 said:


> I've never owned turtles but don't they get stinky really quick if you don't stay on top of their water? My friend has turtles and they were fun but they get stinky quick. Also they pee in their own pool...how are rats dirty compared to that?
> 
> If they are important to you he should come around or tolerate it, as long as your fair and take full responsibility for the fuzzies. Once my and my BF got into a routine with the rats every morning they have become a staple part of the day and I know he would be sad without them now.
> 
> Best of luck


They do stink if you don't stay on top of the water because they are very messy little guys, but that's where a good filtration system comes in. You will have to manually change the water often but a filter will sustain it for longer. Fish also release ammonia and the like into the water but they aren't regarded as smelly because of filtration and gravel siphons and such. Turtles are more hard work when it comes to keeping them clean but if you are responsible and use a good filter and make sure it's clean, do water changes a few times a month etc they are fine. But because of that, I'd have to agree that it's complete nonsense to say rats are dirty and suggest TURTLES instead...lol...WAY more smell/cleaning management. (I do love turtles though!)

I agree with everyone else. He is being very unfair to you. Even if he dislikes them he needs to learn to tolerate it. You can't share everything in common with someone but if they truly care for you they'll understand something is important to you. He needs to respect you and learn to live with it.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I had two turtles and I left them with my boyfriends cousin when I moved because he really wanted an animal. And yes they do get stinky. I had a filter for them and I cleaned their water at the least every two weeks. They are also not very interactive. Sometimes we would let Little Turtle and Mr. Turtle roam around on the floor but that was about it. They weren't too shy, they just liked doing their own thing. They get stinky because we they eat, they poop. Some people reduce the amount of poop by feeding in a seperate container but a lot times a turtle will be too stressed out from being moved that he won't eat. 

One thing I don't get is how people think hamsters are cleaner than rats. In my opinion, hamsters stink sooooo much worse than rats, gerbils, guineas, ferrets, and rabbits. I can stand the smell of hamster urine.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

If my boyfriend hated my rats or other pets, our conversation would go something like this: "Clearly we're not compatible. You can let yourself out, have a nice life."

I feel like if I put up with football and other bro business, he could put up with my adorable ratties. I mean during football season, dudes wake up at the crack of dawn and yell at the TV for the next four hours! And then you have the spilled beer, empty beer cans, and the lone football precariously lying in the middle of the floor that I trip on in the middle of the night. Not to mention the fantasy leagues where they randomly yell at their phones and scare the bejeezus out of me. Next to that, putting up with rats is EASY.

Thankfully, I don't have a rat-hating boyfriend though


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone I'm still trying to get him to let me.  I told him I'm taking my rats over him though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

You shouldn't have to get your boyfriend to "let you" do anything... Honey, it's your life, your home, your rules. If you live together in the future, you should NOT be letting him tell you what to do like that. That's just awful of him to disrespect your interests in such a way to say "just get a turtle instead"... if he doesn't understand the significance of pet/owner bond, he probably has empathy issues (as many, many people I know who don't like pets) and I'd suggest rethinking living with someone who is like that. Really. I mean, REALLY. 

My boy knows (and has always known) that animals come first in my life. I will totally compromise for the one I love, but if he tells me to get rid of an existing pet for HIM, just cause he "doesn't like them"? No arguments, he's out. Love & relationships are about RESPECT and compromise. Rats aren't for everyone, but if he is the right one for you, he'll work with you in a good, constructive way and you will do the same.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

This is what it's all about ladies

View attachment 85426
View attachment 85434


This is my boyfriend having his teeth done by willow xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

My ex was not fond of my hamsters at first. He never said that he hated their guts, and that I was not allowed to bring them into his house though. I slowly turned him around and now when ever he comes to my house, the first thing he does is pick up a rat or a hamster.  

I agree with everyone else here, If he is forcing you to give up on something that means so much to you, is he really worth it in the end?


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Well thanks everyone. I'm trying to compromise with him, but I don't know if it's working. And now seems to just be annoyed by it, cause I've been kinda stressed about my baby Bailey getting surgery soon. But he's allowing her, only her to be out and in my lap. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyrats01 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey, My Fiancee was skeeved by rats when I got my first two baby's worse than a hysterical woman jumping on a chair when she saw a mouse :0 My Fiancee was a (RatPhobic)) Totally Against Rats As Pets!!!! When he saw how great that Mine were, , ,smart, clean, Etc.... My Rats can do tricks his dog cant do. He Realized Their Great Pets....And Besides that Im not going to let anyone Control how many times a day I can take my babies out or interfere with their playtime because hes losing attention. If he loves you then he shouldnt have a problem loving your Ratties. If hes to selfish to care about what you love. He needs to Go!

RattBurglarr)


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

He doesn't care if Dini is out as long as he's not around. But I know when Bailey is done with her surgery and better it's gonna be the same with her. He even made sure she wouldn't wander to close to the dog(the dog is terrified of my rats he runs away when they get near)when I went to the bathroom( aka he piled up pillows around her) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyrats01 (Jul 18, 2013)

Well I hope he learns to Except Them knowing How Much You Love Them. Heres my Fiancee the one I told u about with one of my babies. He goes everywhere with them now, its the funniest thing Ever. 

RattBurglarr)


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

My bf actually brought home a little gift for me. A heart shaped pillow. I think I made excellent use of it. Dini and Bailey love it and claimed it as theirs to sleep on in the bed.
View attachment 85482


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh that's so sweet! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyrats01 (Jul 18, 2013)

Haha Aww 

RattBurglarr)


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Haha I wish they would stay still  my boyfriend was like, I got that for you not the rats. I told him me and my rats were a package and you can't have one without the other. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyrats01 (Jul 18, 2013)

Now Your Talking lol You Tell Em 

RattBurglarr)


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Haha thanks. He still isn't to keen on them though at all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

So he's partially coming around... TWO NEW RATS AND A HUUUUUGE CAGE. A surprise visit to the pet store and I'm not 18 so he helped buy them! Ah I'm so happy right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

That's great! :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm happy for you girlie 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Haha yeah Cleo actually really likes him. He doesn't find it mutual. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baru (Oct 2, 2013)

My boyfriend was actually not terribly into the idea of me getting rats either, when I first brought it up. He knew my history with them, but as he explained it, he saw rats being much like reptiles and fish, personality-less, not loving or cuddly. Filler pets of sorts. Boy, did I have news for him! 

He was still on the fence after I explained to him they were all but tiny dogs. This from a guy who loves dogs and cats (and they love him!) But not a week after they were in the house, he warmed right up. Now he is their best buddy, he spends just about as as much time with them as I do! 

It's definitely not impossible to open others to the idea and it sounds like he's softening up! Let the cuties speak for themselves over time and hope they can widdle away that wall he has up! But I'm in the same mind with just about everyone here, compromise or no dice! Relationships shouldn't be a power struggle of who gets the final say, it's all about bringing two lives together- pets included! 

(Haha, my room mate is also like this, actually. Not that he hates the rats, but he has never really had pets so he's kind of a spaz and very wary around them. The girls must think this is hilarious because the first thing they want to do when he visits is climb all over him until he whines at me for rescue. XD I think he's warming up.)

Wish you luck with converting him to the rat side!


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Boyfriend with Cleo! 

View attachment 86545



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Awe! :3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I love boys who love rats!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

This thread reminds me of that show, Its Me or the Dog. But rat edition.


----------



## zimgir1910 (1 mo ago)

lalalauren said:


> Recently, I've learnt that men who like animals are quite rare. Most of the time, you'll have to settle for men who tolerate animals. My ex hated animals and would only let me have a turtle. He's never had a pet in his life, whereas I've always had pets. He wouldn't even TRY to change for me. The best you're going to have to hope for for a guy who flat out doesn't like your rats is for him to love you enough to let you love them. Don't let him insult them when you know he's wrong and ignorant. That's just bad grounds for a relationship :/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i couldn't agree more! My boyfriend of 6 years doesn't like animals he only can tolerate some. He even agrees with this statement and says it himself.


----------

